# Ngôi Nhà Ở Quảng Ninh Đẹp Rực Rỡ Chỉ Nhờ Hoa Mười Giờ



## hoatuoidanang (17 Tháng chín 2015)

*Cuối thu đầu đông là khoảng thời gian tuyệt vời nhất để bắt đầu trồng hoa cảnh có nhiều loại cho hoa chơi dịp Tết.
*
*Hoa Tươi Quảng Nam* xin giới thiệu đến bạn đọc *4 loại cây trồng mùa thu có hoa chơi dịp Tết* để bạn đọc tham khảo nhé

http://4.bp.************/-QvxN738fHWQ/VfqAexID4lI/AAAAAAAALPU/dBcWxaAt2bE/s1600/4-loai-cay-trong-mua-thu-co-hoa-choi-dip-tet-1.jpg

Cuối thu đầu đông là khoảng thời gian tuyệt vời nhất để bắt đầu trồng hoa cảnh, trong đó có hoa thủy tiên. Trên thị trường, giá củ hoa thủy tiên đã được bán với giá 45.000 -50.000 đồng/củ.

http://3.bp.************/-WrVfUeSSBMA/VfqAf81fBrI/AAAAAAAALPs/Ba4xEt7tQmU/s1600/4-loai-cay-trong-mua-thu-co-hoa-choi-dip-tet-2.jpg

Những thân cây tròn xanh mập mạp, xanh mướt mắt sẽ vươn lên đâm chồi mạnh mẽ chỉ sau vài tuần lễ

http://2.bp.************/-nkn7WgVVQrE/VfqAf9eORWI/AAAAAAAALPw/4H6EHAadBhY/s1600/4-loai-cay-trong-mua-thu-co-hoa-choi-dip-tet-3.jpg

Thông thường, mỗi chậu thủy tiên có từ 3-4 củ. Sau khoảng 6 tuần chúng có thể ra hoa nếu bạn chăm sóc tốt. Thủy tiên cần nguồn nước sạch để sinh trưởng.

http://1.bp.************/-zqRgC-5X1ms/VfqAgZEZBNI/AAAAAAAALP4/vahJMzvviWo/s1600/4-loai-cay-trong-mua-thu-co-hoa-choi-dip-tet-4.jpg

Thời điểm mát mẻ, nhiệt độ từ 20 độ C sẽ thích hợp mua củ Tulip về trồng. Đây là loại cây ưa râm mát, hợp với đất thịt, giàu dinh dưỡng, pH từ 6.5-7.

http://3.bp.************/-eQ4yU9gL-Rs/VfqAgvltaJI/AAAAAAAALQE/Sm6SGmfvZls/s1600/4-loai-cay-trong-mua-thu-co-hoa-choi-dip-tet-5.jpg

Trên thị trường, củ tuylip được rao bán với giá 40.000 -50.000 đồng/củ. Khi mua, bạn nên chọn củ to, đồng đều và không bị trày xước.

http://2.bp.************/-JTaK6ym_7uw/VfqAgupeGpI/AAAAAAAALQI/jNvXPLK1DGA/s1600/4-loai-cay-trong-mua-thu-co-hoa-choi-dip-tet-6.jpg

Cây Tulip chịu được giá lạnh mùa đông, khi trưởng thành cho những bông hoa to, với nhiều màu sắc đẹp vào mùa xuân. Đường kính hoa từ 4-8cm. Chiều cao thân cây từ 15-60cm.

http://1.bp.************/-SbfiTG3-SWI/VfqAhKU4M1I/AAAAAAAALQM/2G7kUu5Cyio/s1600/4-loai-cay-trong-mua-thu-co-hoa-choi-dip-tet-7.jpg

Hoa Nghệ tây khá đẹp mắt đang được nhiều người tìm mua về trồng cảnh tại nhà. Chúng thích hợp trồng mùa thu và cho hoa khi mùa xuân đến.

http://3.bp.************/-fyC-mSHEE00/VfqAhZraDGI/AAAAAAAALQc/dUAqEOwEXhQ/s1600/4-loai-cay-trong-mua-thu-co-hoa-choi-dip-tet-8.jpg

Mua củ giống hoa nghệ tây từ cửa hạt hạt giống với giá 15.000 đồng/củ. Khoảng 4-6 củ là bạn đã có chậy hoa đẹp mắt. Hoa nghệ tây vừa làm cảnh vừa có thể lấy nhụy để làm thuốc.

http://4.bp.************/-Oey9FdSaG4U/VfqAhk7t-4I/AAAAAAAALQk/c16SkJuVjrE/s1600/4-loai-cay-trong-mua-thu-co-hoa-choi-dip-tet-9.jpg

Tưới đủ nước để chắc chắn rằng đất đủ độ ẩm để củ phát triển. Tuy nhiên, bạn cần đảm bảo đất thoát nước tốt để không làm hỏng củ giống. Nếu trồng vào mùa lạnh, bạn nên bọc màng bọc thực phẩm lại để củ không chịu ảnh hưởng của nhiệt độ bên ngoài.

http://2.bp.************/-w2Oess8z7_8/VfqAezBQCkI/AAAAAAAALPc/y1pqlJMnKkM/s1600/4-loai-cay-trong-mua-thu-co-hoa-choi-dip-tet-10.jpg

Hoa Tiên Ông có mùi thơm dễ chịu, thích hợp để trong phòng khách và bàn làm việc, thường được chọn mua trang trí nhà ngày Tết. Việc tự trồng tiên ông không quá khó như nhiều người lầm tưởng.

http://4.bp.************/-gOcs93hY0W4/VfqAfBWsAlI/AAAAAAAALPY/IIVQL5q4NPc/s1600/4-loai-cay-trong-mua-thu-co-hoa-choi-dip-tet-11.jpg

Hiện nay, trên thị trường, nhiều cửa hàng đã bắt đầu bán củ tiên ông giống, giá 100.000 -120.000 đồng/củ. Có hai cách trồng củ hoa tiên ông, bằng đất hoặc trồng thủy canh.

http://3.bp.************/-Rtat9L74_J4/VfqAfubZ7nI/AAAAAAAALPk/WfxZtE1wgX0/s1600/4-loai-cay-trong-mua-thu-co-hoa-choi-dip-tet-12.jpg

Trồng củ tiên ông phát triển có lá, sau đó phải mất thêm ít nhất 3-4 tháng để cây ra *hoa*.


----------

